# No shots



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

A few of my friends and I was in the park and talking about or dogs. One guy ask us is it too late to get his dog vac shots? One of the guys said no and then another said the dog mite get sick. My question was why u waited so long his dog is 3 years old. I told him to get them soon as possible for the health of the dog. The other guy was kind of mad we had told him that. Because he said that it would make the dog sick or sicker than the dog already is. I told this guy he crazy and told the guy with the dog to go to a vet. This is just to say there are people out here that will give wrong advise. 

p.s. Is it ever to late for vac shot?


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

It's only too late to vaccinate a dog if they have already contracted the disease that you could have vaccinated for. For instance if your dog has rabbies, then yes, it is too late to be vaccinated for rabbies. The reason we vaccinate is to hopefully prevent our pets from contracting life threatening diseases. You gave sound advice.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Some people don't believe in vaccines whether its dogs or children. Personally I'm for limited vaccines but that dude is lucky his dog never got ill from not having pup vaccines. At the least i would of had puppy shots. It's never to late for shots though. I knew a dude in my neighborhood who had a pit and it never was vaccinated. Lived 18 years to......amazing but definitely lucky. I wouldn't take that chance but to each his own. Whats wrong with the dudes dog that he said shots would make his dog sick or sicker? Vaccines can lower the immune system.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

EXACTLY why I say dog parks are so bad as well , full of disease and sick dogs. This is alot more common then not { people not vaccinating there dogs}. especially to those who the dog is disposable to , they dont want to pay out that money they think its a waste. And where does he get the idea it will make the dog sick ? unless the dog is already really ill then he should be fine to get the vaccine.


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Beastley never received his shots until he was 20 mths old when we got him. I told our vet I doubt the previous owner bothered especially since he so callously left him with us and never returned without a second thought. The vet said he was too old for one of his puupy shots (not sure which one) but he did receive all the other's. He never got sick, not to say he was happy getting poked. Now he goes regularly for his shots.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

"puppy shots" refers to the regimented three to four(depending on age, vet, vaccine) doses of the same vaccine, which at the basic level is parvo/distemper. These are the exact same vaccines that will either be readministered every year or every three years(depending on the vaccine and animals history) as the dog gets older. 
A rabies vaccine can only be administered to a dog older than six months or with a full set of k9 teeth. first vaccine good for one year following are good for three, if kept updated.

the biggest killer of dogs under four months old is parvo. the thing with parvo is that it is shed by any infected dog and will live in the ground for up to seven years. so that harmless trip to the park with your unvaccinated dog could end is mass vet bills and even death. adult dogs can still be infected if they are unvaccinated and while some survive it can also be life threatening.
Distemper in dogs is seen less often because of vaccines, but it is still out there. it is still quite prevelant in cats and some wild animals in certain areas.
Your rabies vaccine is insanely important, unless you are okay with your pet potentially being decapitated for testing, nuff said...

your dog is never to old to be vaccinated, unless it has serious medical conditions which your vet would have already explained to you. 
many vaccines are created with the "dead" virus which means besides an allergic reaction, is not going to make your pet sick. If you have questions call your vet and ask, let me say that again ASK, if you aren't sure, get knowledge and make your decision that way, not by going by something a friend heard from a friend who heard from a dude who heard from a cousin


----------



## calical (Mar 26, 2012)

My pup is 6 weeks this week. I was told to get hid first shot or shots at 8 weeks. I won't be taking him outside til he has shots. But he is so full of energy I would love to exercise him asap. Is it unsafe to vaccinate dogs sooner??


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

ya know my adopted mom doesnt believe in shots  she thinks it makes them sick. I dont know how many animals shes lost at a young age because of it  So sad.


----------



## megz (Jul 25, 2008)

@calical there are vaccines out there approved for puppies as young as three to four weeks.
At the shelter we will vaccinate a puppy at four weeks. For your pup would definitely get them set up with a vet now ad get the series started. And I would not let your puppy play anywhere outside your house until the series is done. if your pup is high energy look for different games to play inside. At six weeks a few games of fetch down the hall or a good game of tug will usually wear them out sufficiently


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

The vaccines are approved, yes, meaning they are safe. A pup should be with his/her Mom until 8 weeks, therefore still getting some immunity from her. Vaccinating pups fresh off Mom does little good, which is why they usually have you wait until 8 weeks. The pups immune system is then mature enough to build up antibodies separate from those they already have. (assuming a vaccinated Mom, which we all know is a huge assumption)


----------



## 1038dav (Oct 12, 2011)

What about the vacc that u can have mail to your house and do your self. What do yall think about that?


----------



## Kingsgurl (Dec 16, 2011)

I wouldn't use them, personally. If vaccines aren't stored, handled and shipped properly, they are useless. May as well use saline water. Is cost the main issue?


----------

